# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Gute LehrVideos

## JaWa1896

Hey ihr da draußen, Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. :Embarrassment:  Ich habe gerade mit dem Freeride angefange und mir aus diesem Grund ein Enduro-bike von Spezialized gekauft :Smile: ...nun beschäftige ich mich auch während der schlecht-Wetter-Phasen sehr stark mit dem Thema und gucke mir viel Videomaterial auf Youtube an, in der Hoffnung mir etwas abschauen zu können. :Confused:  Im Sommer werde ich auf jeden Fall bei einem Fahrtechniktraining teilnehmen, doch auch vorher möchte ich ja schon das ein oder andere lernen. :Mr. Orange:  Kann mir also jemand einen Tipp geben wo (Youtube, oder andere Seiten) ich gute Videos finde bei denen ich was lernen kann? Wäre super wenn ich möglichst viele Antworten oder LINKS bekommen könnte... Danke schonmal im voraus! :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## M.S.

Fahrtechnik Video

----------


## JaWa1896

Danke, lieb von dir^^

----------


## cryion

Fluidride - Like a Pro

Muss ma halt schaun wo ma den herbekommt. Auf DVD glaub ich nicht so leicht. Aber absolut wert!

----------


## Dustball1

Ich glaub das ist eins der besten Videos die es gibt im Internet:

----------


## Kranker

Hier ein Bunny Hop Tutorial

www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3DdkcX5o9w

----------


## slayer80

> Fahrtechnik Video


DAS Video zeigt teilweise recht eindrucksvoll, wie man es nicht machen sollte...

----------


## xerox

planet-tirol / bike.tirol hat mit Kurt Exenberger mal ne ganze Reihe an Webisodes mit basicskills Freeriden gedreht (im Auftrag der Tiol Werbung) - i love my soulcountry  :Austria:  

Viel Spaß beim üben und schauen!

tom

www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=syJS0fM9CRM#

Der Trainer:
Kurt Exenberger ist staatlich geprüfter Mountainbiketrainer und Chef der Bikeacademy, wo neben neben Techniktraining auch Tourguiding angeboten wird. Er ist seit 20 Jahren fanatischer Biker, das erste Bike bekam er mit 14.

Sonstiges zur Person:
Gewicht: weiß, dass 95 kg bergab mehr bringen als aufwärts
Bike: AMR Plus Lector 9000
Lieblingsbiketour: jeder neue Singletrail kickt mich vollgas!
Lieblingsspeise: Salate, Reis, gutes Vollkornbrot;
Lieblingsgetränk: Bier
Musik: Iron Maiden "Run to the Hills"
Berufung: Menschen den Spass am Mountainbiken zu vermitteln
Hobbys: Radlfohn, Schnee, Surfen, Karate, Klettern
Bikemotto: Go with the Flow!

----------


## Joergi

die videos sind entweder gesperrt oder privat hilfe

----------


## TimTim

Lehrvideos gibt es leider nicht viele. Und gut sind die Meisten nicht. Hatte aber letztens im Internez eine "Videoschule" gesehen die angeblich ganz gut sein sollte allerdings kostete das was.

----------


## TimTim

Also da zum Downhillen auch das richtige Set up dazugehört stelle ich mal dieses "Lehrviedeo hier rein"  :Big Grin: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o

----------


## Glenmor

^  :Big Grin:  :Way To Go:

----------


## noox

> Also da zum Downhillen auch das richtige Set up dazugehört stelle ich mal dieses "Lehrviedeo hier rein" 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o


Bestes "Setup-Video" ever!

was wir da schon gelacht haben!

----------


## Markus1907

Schon krass was es heutzutage alles auf Youtube zu sehen gibt. Gibt nichts was man sich nicht über Lern- und Erklärvideos antrainieren kann.

Meine Frau hat erst letztens mir eine Radmütze gestrikt. Einzig mit YouTube als Hilfe :P

----------


## dropovic

> Bestes "Setup-Video" ever!was wir da schon gelacht haben!

 ...gelungene Fahrwerkseinstellung..  geiles Video

----------


## greenwhite

Ja, das ist definitiv ein legendäres "Setup-Video". Ich habe es schon einige Male gesehen und muss immer wieder darüber lachen.

Aber es stimmt, YouTube ist generell eine tolle Quelle für Lern- und Erklärvideos geworden.  :Smile:

----------


## Radonluigi

Ich finde die Videos von dem bekannten Enduro-Fahrer Fabien Barel wirklich gut!
Mir selbst haben diese sehr geholfen. Es dauert eine Weile, wenn man die Übungen einmal trocken durchgeführt hat, bis man auch während der Fahrt diese automatisch umsetzten kann.

Hier sind ein paar tolle Videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdTSuq8s-eA -> Springen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Wh1lKujJeQ  -> Kurven

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZKhkyoOcdg  -> gerade Strecken fahren, ja dafür gibt es auch Tipps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U25HKWtID-U   -> allgemein der Enduro Style, der dir auch beim Freeriden helfen kann.

Viel Spaß!
Ich hoffe, dass dir die Videos weiter helfen.

----------


## Tspaa

Tolle Videos. Gerade für Anfänger ideal als Tutorial!

----------


## greenwhite

Ich habe mich erst jetzt nach langer Zeit wieder in diesen Thread geklickt und bedanke mich für die Links auf die sehr tollen sowie hilfreichen Videos!  :Smile:

----------


## DarkSecret

Der perfekte Thread für den Youtuber leokast. Er erklärt wirklich alles und das auch noch perfekt  :Thumb Up: 
Von der Linien wahl bis hin zum Bunnyhop.


https://www.youtube.com/user/WeltraumaffeDH

----------

